# First heat



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just wondering when your girls had their first heat? Bella is only 20 weeks, how early or late can it be? To be completely honest with you all our vet said she could be neutered at 6 months. We have decided to let her have 1/2 heats then have her done


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Angie,

Being only a person who hasn't even collected her pup yet (!) I don't know the answer to your question but I do know that our friends have a 19 month old Vizsla who has yet to have her first heat


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Luna was 2 weeks shy of her fist birthday when she went into her first heat.
But, I hear it's very different for each dog. Some go before a year, some closer to 2 years etc. Apparently, if you know when her mother had her first heat that's a good estimate for when your girl will. So,that might help you. I wasn't able to find out about Luna's mom's first heat though because her breeder passed away.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza had it 6 1/2 months old. I though it was way too early but hey, there's not much I can do about it. My breeder couldn't remember when the mother had hers but she told me non of Elza's litter girls had it at the time. 
It's good you decided to wait. We are doing the same. She will have at least one more, then we decide what we're going to do.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, it seems there isn't a specific time it will just happen hey. I have a feeling it will be sooner rather than later, not sure why. Adrino, when we saw the vet for the first time she asked us when we were going to have Bella done. At the time we went with what she said, at 6 months. But after reading on here that it is better to wait we decided to


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny is five months right now I'm paranoid it will be during a visit to someone's house for fall/winter holiday. :x. Hopefully not!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Me to SteelCityDozer, I am unsure what to expect until it happens to. Some say it's not as bad as you think and others say its horrendous. Did ponder for a while on whether to get her neutered before it happens, I couldnt live with the guilt if when she gets older she has health problems and it was because I didnt let her have a season


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you find my thread of 'help me! First heat!' ? (stg like that)
At the time it was a few of us going through with girls in heat and we updated it till the end. Lot of info about how they all behaved and what to expect.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't remember if I inquired about penny's mamas first heat but we're having a visit in a few weeks so I'll be sure to ask then. And I plan on having her crate and "diapers" in the car during the holiday trips outta town.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley went into HER first heat at about 8 months. 

Here is the thread between all of us who had girls in heat at the same time:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4614.0.html

I would highly recommend that you keep your girl away from other females in heat. We took Riley and her sister to a fun field day where there was a female in heat kept in a pen right next to us (why they would take the girl with them is beyond me...). They both went into heat soon after fun field day. It could be a coincidence, but I think it must have had some affect on them.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

threefsh said:


> Riley went into HER first heat at about 8 months.
> 
> Here is the thread between all of us who had girls in heat at the same time:
> 
> ...


*Threefsh* I cannot believe this!!! Just before Elza went into heat I met with a guy with an older vizsla who was in heat at the time. Not long after that Elza was in heat too! Argh!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

How strange threefsh and adrino, that s a big coincidence hey. I do remember reading the thread actually, will have another look. I no it may not be for a while yet but it's nice to no what to expect. Thanks for all your help


----------

